# Grants Vanilla Custard



## Tom (1/11/14)

There is very few bottles left of this....it was released this morning and there seems to have been quite a run on it.

So if anyone wants some...hurry. It is a famous Vanilla Custard juice, also available in 100VG

http://grantsvanillacustard.com/


----------



## VandaL (1/11/14)

The 100VG and VG heavy blends both 6mg seem sold out in all sizes. I managed to get 2x100ml VG heavy and 3x30ml 100vg earlier. 
Got home from work expecting to order a ton of 100ml bottles and found most of his stuff was sold out in a matter of hours 

Does it go on sale at the end of every month ?


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

VandaL said:


> The 100VG and VG heavy blends both 6mg seem sold out in all sizes. I managed to get 2x100ml VG heavy and 3x30ml 100vg earlier.
> Got home from work expecting to order a ton of 100ml bottles and found most of his stuff was sold out in a matter of hours
> 
> Does it go on sale at the end of every month ?


I have no idea if there are set times for the releases, but I had a really nice chat to Grant this afternoon. I called him because I could not register on the site for some reason. Outstanding customer service, he did email me a couple of times to assist with my liquid order. So, just drop him a mail to find out.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

Skyblue's Nilla Custard apparently tastes like Ultra Mel.

So I don't know if any vanilla custard could top that


----------



## free3dom (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Skyblue's Nilla Custard apparently tastes like Ultra Mel.
> 
> So I don't know if any vanilla custard could top that



Fantastic flavour and a very smooth vape that one, def the best vanilla "anything" I've tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/11/14)

Do they ship 'customs friendly' ?


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Do they ship 'customs friendly' ?


I dont know because i dont have to worry about that in the EU. as said....drop Grant an email. He is a really friendly and helpful guy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (1/11/14)

Tom said:


> I have no idea if there are set times for the releases, but I had a really nice chat to Grant this afternoon. I called him because I could not register on the site for some reason. Outstanding customer service, he did email me a couple of times to assist with my liquid order. So, just drop him a mail to find out.


Really is outstanding customer service, super fast response times. He changed my order to 2x100ml 6% 100vg and 2x100ml 6% heavy vg also changed my shipping to DHL express instead of it going through our CRAP postal service  If I enjoy this juice will probably be doing some big orders in the future as I kinda consider myself a custard fiend now 




Imthiaz Khan said:


> Do they ship 'customs friendly' ?


Yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Really is outstanding customer service, super fast response times. He changed my order to 2x100ml 6% 100vg and 2x100ml 6% heavy vg also changed my shipping to DHL express instead of it going through our CRAP postal service  If I enjoy this juice will probably be doing some big orders in the future as I kinda consider myself a custard fiend now
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


good to see that vendors go out of their way to assist with the customers!


----------



## VandaL (1/11/14)

Tom said:


> good to see that vendors go out of their way to assist with the customers!


You've obviously vaped this juice, have you tried Nicotickets Custards Last Stand? Which would you say is a better juice?
Currently I mix CLS with Creme Brulee and it's just a wonderful vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (1/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Really is outstanding customer service, super fast response times. He changed my order to 2x100ml 6% 100vg and 2x100ml 6% heavy vg also changed my shipping to DHL express instead of it going through our CRAP postal service  If I enjoy this juice will probably be doing some big orders in the future as I kinda consider myself a custard fiend now
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



How much is the dhl option?


----------



## VandaL (1/11/14)

Matt said:


> How much is the dhl option?


He's currently working it out, as he can't seem to login to their website atm, but he said it should be +- 15 pounds on top of the standard shipping which is 11pounds. So really not bad at all considering, post office = wait 1-2months , dhl = wait 3-4 days


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

VandaL said:


> You've obviously vaped this juice, have you tried Nicotickets Custards Last Stand? Which would you say is a better juice?
> Currently I mix CLS with Creme Brulee and it's just a wonderful vape


i actually did not have GVC before...but I heard its the best Vanilla Custard around. I probably receive it end of the week...will give you a comparison. But..... I was not 100% into CLS, had about 35ml (2 overfilled 15ml bottles  ). 
I prefered Creme Brulee from Nicoticket, or Frenilla when it comes to a Vanilla kinda flavour


----------



## VandaL (14/11/14)

How are you liking your GVC @Tom ? I can't put the stuff down, been vaping it exclusively since Monday


----------



## Tom (14/11/14)

VandaL said:


> How are you liking your GVC @Tom ? I can't put the stuff down, been vaping it exclusively since Monday


i vaped it on Monday and Tuesday....its fantastic. Very, very good custard style juice. I ordered the VG heavy, which was a good choice. Got another 100% VG as well, for later 
I received an email for the new website, you need to register again for it. I did today, so there shouldnt be hiccups next time.


----------



## Tom (14/11/14)

I think its definitely better then CLS.


----------



## VandaL (14/11/14)

Been vaping the 100% on my rdas and the heavy Vg on my fogger just love it. I actually need to try some cls and Gvc back to back and compare. But I think their on par for now.


----------



## Tom (14/11/14)

got no more CLS for back to back testing...but for some reason I did not enjoy CLS as much. Cant explain why...
Like I said, I gave CLS a fair chance, had it twice already.


----------

